# Tuscany Adult Amateur Cello Workshop



## Cellopunk (Jul 2, 2021)

There's a new cello camp for adult amateur cello players by the founder of the Summerkeys cello workshop being held this year in Tuscany the last 2 weeks of July

Here's a description from the website www.tuscanycelloworkshop.com
Learn in a supportive friendly atmosphere

The workshop offers five private lessons per week, the opportunity to practice up to 12 hours a day, daily group classes, ensemble work, "master class" style instruction classes, and an end of week performance opportunity. An accompanist is available.
The Cello Workshop offers an intensive practice/study vacation for busy adults who rarely have this kind of time to devote to their instrument during the rest of the year in a breathtakingly beautiful setting.
Each day begins with an hour-long group class for all participants at 9 AM.
Evening Activities include a Faculty Concert and a performance opportunity for those who wish to improve their performance skills. There is no audition and no minimum skill level, the premise is: "Come as you are to enjoy the study, the work and the beauty of our historic fishing village". Absolute beginners with no previous instruction to professionals are welcome.
We all learn from each other!


----------

